# One Of The Most Worthless Books Ever Published



## Lon (Jun 9, 2017)

WINDOWS 10 FOR DUMMIES---Now I am reasonably intelligent guy but they now need to publish a book called HOW TO UNDERSTAND THE WINDOWS 10 BOOK  FOR DUMMIES.


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 9, 2017)

Lon, I had the challenge of teaching folks to use the company computers and please don't believe you cannot deal with day to day use of these marvels. There will be a moment coming when the lights will go on and you will understand what you need to. I was against the wall until it happened to me. I'm still not as able as some 6yr olds, but I do get by. If I can ever help, private message me.....


----------



## Lon (Jun 9, 2017)

hauntedtexan said:


> Lon, I had the challenge of teaching folks to use the company computers and please don't believe you cannot deal with day to day use of these marvels. There will be a moment coming when the lights will go on and you will understand what you need to. I was against the wall until it happened to me. I'm still not as able as some 6yr olds, but I do get by. If I can ever help, private message me.....


I first started using a computer around 1975, not as a techie, just a user. I have had desk tops, lap tops, I Pads and now I Phone. I never had any problems with the different Microsoft versions and probably should have stuck with 7 instead of downloading 10.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 9, 2017)

Usually the blah-blah 4 Dummies books usually fall short of being useful.   But, they make $$.   Cliff's Notes would be a better choice, for a quick "how to" publication.

Here's a popular and potentially useful blah blah 4 Dummies book:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 9, 2017)

Lon said:


> WINDOWS 10 FOR DUMMIES---Now I am reasonably intelligent guy but they now need to publish a book called HOW TO UNDERSTAND THE WINDOWS 10 BOOK  FOR DUMMIES.



I don't have Windows 10. But Windows 10 is going to get an upgrade so the book is obsolete.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 4, 2017)

I have a copy of "Windows 10 for Dummies for Seniors", but I don't use it much.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 4, 2017)

Instead of publishing a book entitled "Windows 10 for Dummies", why not publish one entitled "An Intelligent Guide To Windows 10"? 

Aren't we getting tired of the "dumbing down" of Americans?

High Desert Hal


----------



## Don M. (Jul 4, 2017)

I had some minor problems with W10 when I first started using it, but then, I discovered a couple of functions that quickly resolved the issues.  The first one is the "HELP" function...it is present on almost any function, and offers easy solutions to anything I have come up against.  The Second is "Cortana"....just type in a question, and you will quickly be led to a solution.  This latest upgrade has a new function called "narrator"...which speaks to you with every keystroke.  I found that to be a bit of a nuisance, so I have already turned that off.  

I really don't see a need to ever buy a "book" on how to use a home computer.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 7, 2017)

I like Cortana too.  My daughter got me a new desktop for my birthday last year and so far no problems. It came preloaded with 10.  I really liked 7 and was worried about it but no problems yet.  I don't do much except email, check FB for latest pics of old high school classmates, etc. stuff like that.


----------

